# CERM 12th Edition Index



## EngineerTim (Oct 19, 2012)

Does anyone have available the CERM 12th edition index? Now that the 13th edition is available, ppi2pass only has a downloable copy of the 13th edition's index. A bit of a bummer... Any help would be great!


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 20, 2012)

Tim... two posts down from yours: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=20083 :shakehead:

I'll send it to you on Monday since I have it saved on my work computer.


----------



## civilengineer (Oct 21, 2012)

I need CERM 12 index. Can any one send it to me? [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## EngineerTim (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks ptatohed, I appreciate your help!


----------



## OutsideCreativ (Aug 17, 2013)

Printing the index was one of the most helpful things I did. It's a huge timesaver!

I also went through my printed index and highlighted any topic that was listed on the NCEES website as an exam topic in the % breakdown.


----------



## r1g0rd (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks ptatohed, I appreciate you posting and sharing.


----------

